# Best 5 football predictions 13 August 2022



## wawbet (Aug 13, 2022)

*13/08/2022*
soccer 1X2 predictions​
CompetitionMatchTipsoddResultSpain La ligaBarcelona vs Rayo Vallecano1FT1.20England Premier LBrentford vs Man utd2X1.30Italy Serie AMilan vs Udinese1FT1.45Germany BundesligaLeipzig vs Koln1FT1.46Portugal Liga nosSporting vs Rio Ave1FT1.22

Best Goal/Goal tips : https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/07/both-teams-to-score-tips-todays.html

Best over/under : https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/07/best-football-tips-todays-over-under.html


----------

